# YCV40 or YCV40WR????



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I finally got my tax return:smile:
I tried a YCV40 and really liked it.It the WR any better???
I do kinda like the red covering.Is the Vintage 30 a better speaker??? 

Anybody tried them both???

Thanks


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

According to the Traynor site, it appear the wine leatherette and the V30 are only real difference. I did not see anything about the circuit being voiced different.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I used to own a YCV 40 and you're right, it's a pretty great little amp for the price. The only issue is that the stock Celestion 70/80 speaker is a little uninspiring (doesn't break up too well, frequency response could be better and flatter, a little dull/muddy sounding). Most people look to upgrade the speaker on this amp down the road, and many opt for the V30. You could save yourself the trouble and get the WR now, or you could leave your options open down the road. 

Nothing wrong with the amp stock though. Great sounding, great looking amp.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I put a reverend speaker in my ycv-40 and it really came alive. A good speaker makes all the difference with this amp. If you like the look get the WR, if not, buy the standard model and put in the speaker of your choice.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Speakers you might want to try with it are the Eminence Governor or the WGS Veteran 30. IMO, both are great alternatives to the more expensive Celestion V30.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cant you test out both?

my mom really liked the YCV40WR when i tested it, i havent played the 40.

I'd get the YCV50 myself  (used, of course)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> cant you test out both?
> 
> my mom really liked the YCV40WR when i tested it, i havent played the 40.
> 
> I'd get the YCV50 myself  (used, of course)


Hmmm and I am debating putting mine on the market 

Anyways, having read dozens of threads and hundreds of posts on this very subject (Fender Forum, Les Paul Forum, Gearpage, etc etc), it's almost unanimous to go for the WR unless you have another speaker in mind to switch in.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Actually decided to go with the WR.They had to order it so it will be a few days before it gets here.The clincher was the red covering and oatmeal grill cloth.Speakers can be changed easy enough :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the clincher was the aesthetics?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

THe WR actually as a more British feel to it.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

IMHO the wine red YCV hands down blows away the 40. I was looking for a new amp a couple years ago and tried the wine, which has a Vintage 30, I think, and, as some of the posts said, was super bang for the buck. However, I opted to save $100 and get the 40. Same amp, different speaker - not the same at all! I think you'll be far far ahead with the WR. I ended up getting bored quickly and getting rid of it. 

My beef with the 40 (black) was that the speaker flopped out on the low end at any considerable volume (not crazy, but like 6 or 7). I e-mailed the Traynor guys and they suggested turning down the bass. Thanks, Einstein. The bass wasn't very high in the firsts place... 4-6ish. 

Anyway, congrats on the purchase, and trust that you made the right choice of the two!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a WR and even with the Vintage30 it has a bit of a floppy low end. I think it's because of the narrow cabs, I heard from other WR users that their bottom end tightened up with a good extension cab though.


----------

